# stainless steel vs porcelain-coated cast iron grate



## rufuscobb

Which is better? I'm looking at the Weber Genesis E-310 vs S-310. I like black over stainless (the look and the price), but the black has porcelain-coated cast iron grates, which I assume aren't as good at the stainless rods on the S-310. Am I wrong?  

I've gathered that stainless rods heat quicker, clean eaiser, last longer, and are more resistant to rust. The only "benefit" I see to porcelain is that the food bits left behind from lack of good cleaning act as seasoning for your next session. And perhaps porcelain/cast iron holds heat a little longer, but who wants a hot grill after you've turned the propane off? I like my grill clean.

Opinion appreciated!

-Rufus


----------



## bigwheel

Think I be tempted to vote for the porcelain on cast. Look at some of the high dollar yup cooking pots called La Cuset brand. Same principle and cost an arm and leg.


----------



## Bob In Fla.

I had stainless grates and everything always stuck until I let them get good and "seasoned" like cast iron. You can't really _season_ stainless, so I guess it was just cruddy. 

Now, I just like plain-old-carbon steel.  Keeps seasoning just like cast iron and is bunches cheaper than stainless.  I've never used porcelain coated, but it _shouldn't_ rust unless the coating gets cracked or chipped.

BOB


----------



## dledmo

I would go with stainless steel, I have a Weber Genesis which I have replaced the bars on because I turn the grill on full blast to get the grill nice and hot, 500+.  Then I scrape the grill with a wire brush to clean the bars from the previous cook.  With the screaming hot bars and an aggressive brushing eventually the original bars developed a curve.  This was enough of a curve to crack enamel after only a few years.  That's my experience.  Are there cast iron grates which will fit a Weber Genesis, I would love to try those.


----------



## rufuscobb

dledmo - did you replace the original grate with stainless, or did you go enamel on cast again? The stainless grate for the Genesis are $80. I might go that way. Price of the Genesis E-310 +$80 is still less than the Genesis S-310.


----------



## LarrysBackyard

Well cared-for cast iron is pretty awesome. My camp cookware has lasted forever. Only takes a little oil now and again. I live in the desert so maybe why I'm not worried about rust. If you're cooking in the cold air, the cast iron will retain the grate temp a little better while your turning your product. Same goes for getting grill marks on the second side, especially if your grill is full enough that you have to turn "in-place".


----------



## dledmo

My originals were stainless and I replaced with the same.  The grill I had previous, not a Weber, had a ceramic covered grate and the enamel did crack.  When I mentioned cast iron I would like to go with straight cast iron with no enamel.


----------

